# **Looking for Volunteer Boat Captains for Wounded Warrior Fishing Event**



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

***The 9th Annual 2018 Wounded Warrior Fishing Derby has been scheduled!**
*​*This year the date is set for Sunday June 24th at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir(Twin Lakes), just north of Columbus. *

*Scheduled fishing time is 7:00am to noon, followed by a catered lunch. *

*It's a simple thing to volunteer. Commit to fishing on Sunday morning, and just show up at the Home Road boat ramp. We will motor to Twin Lakes to meet and pick up the disabled veterans. All you do is take them fishing. 
Some veterans have fished before, other's it their first time. 
We try to pair up fishing styles, put your expertise to the test and hopefully fish get caught! *

*Overall, it’s just taking a hero out on the water for a few hours.*

*This event is part of the ADAPTIVE SPORTS CONNECTION(Formerly TAASC), Water Sports Weekend. 
https://adaptivesportsconnection.org/
ACS is a Central Ohio Charity that helps the disabled enjoy the outdoor sports and is affiliated with Wounded Warrior Project, WarFighters Sports USA, and Disabled Sports USA. The Water Sports Weekend is centered around disabled water skiing, kayaking, archery, bicycling and fishing.

Please consider participating in this event, and consider 'paying it back' to the veterans that have sacrificed so much for our freedom and safety.
These men and women look forward to fishing with us, and a day on the water does wonders for those who don't normally have the opportunities we have. 
Spend half a day on the lake and captain one of our nations true hero’s. *

*WHEN: SUNDAY JUNE 24th, 2018 06:30-NOON

WHERE: Home Road Boat Ramp/Launch, where we will drive boats to the Twin Lakes area to meet & greet the Veterans for coffee/donuts/bagels. 
ASC Facility address is: 6000 Harriott Drive Powell, OH 43065*

*WHAT TO EXPECT: Most of us provide the rods/reels/tackle for our guests to use. Occasionally, a few vets bring their own stuff. 
The participants are coming from the tristate and have no idea how our lakes/rivers fish. It is best to be prepared to fully guide them to ensure that they have the best experience. We try to pair up fishing styles and make sure everyone is comfortable. This is very casual fishing, and some of the people may have an issue or two that may require extra help (pontoons and deep v's are great for wheel chairs and canes.) The best way to describe this to boaters that are considering helping out, it is an open seat with someone that only gets this opportunity once a year. 

Afterwards, captains may choose to hang out and relax, invite there family’s out, or fish the rest of the day. They provide a nice lunch for us, and they usually do dinner with campfire in the evening. The facility also has a surplus of yaks, paddle boards and canoes for us to use.

To Register Please Reply to this POST and include your First Name. 
We also need you to register under the Volunteer Profile Section at this link and complete the Volunteer Liability Waiver form.
https://adaptivesportsconnection.org/volunteer/training/
There is a section on General Volunteer Guidelines that you should also read over.*

*If you have any questions please PM me.
We appreciate everyone's commitment and enthusiasm in making this a day our veterans look forward to.

Mitch Carpenter(NewbreedFishing)
Event Coordinator*


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

This reply will be for Captains that have confirmed participation.

So far we have our normal group of regulars, but will still need more.
If you know of anyone that has a boat and would like to join us, please share the info.

MIKE (SKI)
PETE & LINDA
KMB411 (Scott)
*BRENT K (Brent)
MARSHALL
STEELHAULER (Wes)
EBAY BOB (Bob)
FISHIN CONTROL (Kyle)
EYES N TAILS (Steven)
SPIKE G.
ROBERT M.
SHATTEN (Scott)
NEWBREEDFISHING (Mitch)
OLCRAPS (TOM)
WALLEYE10LB (Hans and Luke)
SAM (Eyes and Tails father)
ANDREW S. (SKIP)
FINMAN(Dave)
ARNFishin (Andrew N)
MARK C. 
*


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm in man!


----------



## EyesNTails (Jun 10, 2017)

As a service connected disabled veteran I will gladly volunteer my boat and time to help out some brothers.


----------



## Olcraps (May 24, 2018)

NewbreedFishing said:


> ***The 9th Annual 2018 Wounded Warrior Fishing Derby has been scheduled!**
> *​*This year the date is set for Sunday June 24th at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir(Twin Lakes), just north of Columbus. *
> 
> *Scheduled fishing time is 7:00am to noon, followed by a catered lunch. *
> ...


Are you still looking for boat captains for this event?


----------



## bluebilldays (Feb 2, 2008)

I just saw this post. When is the drop dead date on volunteering my boat? I have dates for Lake Erie trips but if weather is bad i want to help take these heros out.


----------



## walleye10lb (Apr 17, 2015)

NewbreedFishing said:


> This reply will be for Captains that have confirmed participation.
> 
> So far we have our normal group of regulars, but will still need more.
> If you know of anyone that has a boat and would like to join us, please share the info.
> ...


----------



## walleye10lb (Apr 17, 2015)

Hans (Walleye10lb) can help out. Please advise next steps!


----------



## EyesNTails (Jun 10, 2017)

NewBreedFishing,

My father will volunteer him and his boat as well. My name is Steven and his is Sam. I’ll have him register through the volunteer link.


----------



## walleye10lb (Apr 17, 2015)

walleye10lb said:


> Hans (Walleye10lb) can help out. Please advise next steps!


Hans will bring his son Luke to help. Where do we send the Waiver?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

*MIKE (SKI)
PETE & LINDA
KMB411 (Scott)
BRENT K (Brent)
MARSHALL
STEELHAULER (Wes)
EBAY BOB (Bob)
FISHIN CONTROL (Kyle)
EYES N TAILS (Steven)
SPIKE G.
ROBERT M.
SHATTEN (Scott)
NEWBREEDFISHING (Mitch)
QLCRAPS (TOM)
WALLEYE10LB (Hans and Luke)
SAM (Eyes and Tails father)
ANDREW S.
FINMAN(Dave)
ARNFishin (Andrew N)
MARK C. *

Thank you all for stepping up to help out.

I am updating the list of captains, and if for some reason you cant make it we fully understand.
Waivers will be available on site, but try to have them with you to save us on morning fishing time.
If you have any questions please use the private message feature on this site or call me.
SIX1FOUR 551-9619. Would also like to have everyone's first name and phone number if you can expedite that soon.

Again, I look forward to seeing all the usual faces and welcome in you new guys. This is a great way to honor our service men and women.

Your dedication is appreciated!

Cheers to All
Mitch




walleye10lb said:


> Hans will bring his son Luke to help. Where do we send the Waiver?


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Count me in, Mitch. (Dave)


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll be over with some tackle packs, etc.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

*







I will be updating everyone through text message sometime early Saturday.*
Everything is coming together nicely, and the weather may actually cooperate!
Sign up is showing 35 veterans and there could be some stragglers.
Right now I have 20 captains so this should be manageable.
I look forward to meeting everyone at the ramp Sunday morning, and getting to see these veterans enjoy themselves.

Appreciate whatever you can donate Slowtroller. 
We also have a custom built rod to give away that was donated by a very generous OGF member. 



slowtroller said:


> I'll be over with some tackle packs, etc.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I was able to change my plans and will be there. I will keep an eye on the river conditions with all the rain.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I am sorry that we had to make a safety decision, and will have to cancel tomorrows event on the river. A few of us will be taking some of the veterans to a nearby private 29acre lake, but due to restrictions, I will only be using 6 captains, and their private club will be providing a few more. I know that everyone was looking forward to this, but mother nature had other plans.
The river gauge is off the chart, the ramps are nearly submerged, and there is lots of debris in the water.
My apologies to the captains that volunteered and communicated with me during the planning stages. I hope things work out for the next one and we get to all participate.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Delete - thanks!


----------

